# Remove shirt pocket??!!



## johndorf85 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've noticed that while ironing some of my shirts there seems to be excess fabric in the pocket and the sides of it always get creased due to the fabric bunching up. I was wondering what you're thoughts are on removing the pocket as they don't seem to serve any function anyway, and if so what would be the best way to do so. If it helps I'm a student and my attire is dress slacks and a button down shirt.
Thanks


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

All of my MTM shirts are made without pockets. If I'm going to spend a reasonable sum (over $100) on a dress shirt, it will be MTM. That being said, I have found a few very nice dress shirts (Ike Behar, Hickey Freeman, Neiman Marcus, etc.) at outlet shops that were too good of a deal to pass up (under $40). 

I carefully removed the pockets and cannot tell that they were even there. First, the pocket must be removed when the shirt is new. If you have worn and/or laundered the shirt, the area behind the pocket will look different after the pocket is removed. 

Second, remove the pocket, using an Xacto blade or similar thin, razor sharp blade. Be very careful, take your time and cut the threads, not the fabric. You will see the small stitch "holes" after removing the pocket. These are not exactly "holes" in the fabric, but where the needle separated the fabric weave. After laundering and ironing, the fabric will reshape and the "holes" will fill in.

I'm sure some of the shirt experts on this forum will be able to give you addition instructions.

Hope this helps,
AD


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

+1 The pocket is easily removed with no ill effects, even if you've laundered or worn the shirt some. I use a razor blade to cut the threads. Wash it a time or two and you can't see the needle holes. 

The shirt will have much cleaner lines without a pocket.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I removed the pocket on one shirt after washing it once or twice, and the holes are still visible after one washing. Perhaps after a second washing and ironing it won't be so noticeable.
Also, it will work if the shirt is a non-iron, as there will be lines where the fabric is not treated.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Dont chance ruining the shirt and just buy shirts w/o pockets from now on. I agree that if the shirt has been ironed before it will look strange if you try and remove the pocket

mrr


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

The manager at Hilditch & Key advised against removing the pocket. He said that you can still see the holes after removing the pocket on their button cuff shirts. It is better to buy a double cuff shirt and pay H&K's £7 charge to convert it to a button cuff.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*It can be dangerous....*

to the shirt that is, to remove a pocket with a razor blade. Use a seam ripper which can be found at most fabric or sewing shops. I use them to remove those little tags on pocket squares which say 100% silk or name the country of origin.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

dfloyd said:


> to the shirt that is, to remove a pocket with a razor blade. Use a seam ripper which can be found at most fabric or sewing shops. I use them to remove those little tags on pocket squares which say 100% silk or name the country of origin.


But doesn't that cause the rolled edge of the pocket square to begin to unfurl?


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Ace_Face said:


> But doesn't that cause the rolled edge of the pocket square to begin to unfurl?


Sometimes the tag is sewn into the seem; Most of the time it's not.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

dfloyd said:


> to the shirt that is, to remove a pocket with a razor blade. Use a seam ripper which can be found at most fabric or sewing shops. I use them to remove those little tags on pocket squares which say 100% silk or name the country of origin.


The seem rippers I've seen are rather crude tools. I would bet most tailors prefer a razor.


----------



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have found that seam rippers require much more force on the thread (1. because the bulbous[sp?] safety tip has to push through and 2. because they don't seem to be as sharp) than do exacto knives. This extra force seems to increase the size of the holes left from the thread. I find a fresh exacto knife to be much better and I have removed pockets from shirts many years old that have been washed dozens of times with no evidence that there was ever a pocket there.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> . It is better to buy a double cuff shirt and pay H&K's £7 charge to convert it to a button cuff.


And this would eliminate the shirt pocket by.....

mrr


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> And this would eliminate the shirt pocket by.....
> 
> mrr


H&K's double cuff shirts don't have pockets.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

I've thought about removing shirt pockets before. My advice is 'don't do it!'


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

If you try it and it doesn't work, you can always sew the pocket back on. Although I can't imagine why it wouldn't work.

Of course, H&K want you to toss out all your shirts with pockets and buy a whole new set of shirts w/o pockets from them. But be bold and try it on one shirt. There is far too much hand-wringing on this forum about the difficulties and catastrophic consequences of removing shirt pockets. Really, it's not that risky.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*A seam ripper works for me....*

but if you are more comfotable with a razor blade, go to it. I don't remove pockets very often anyway since they don't put them on Jermyn st FCs. I have a H&K FC with a pocket. I got it through Bromley's on sale. I wonder if he orders them with pockets? I'll have to make certain there are no pockets if I use Bromley's again. They seem to have good prices on a variety of dress shirts, silk pocket squares, and Thurston braces (cheaper than the Thurston site).


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> The manager at Hilditch & Key advised against removing the pocket. He said that you can still see the holes after removing the pocket on their button cuff shirts. It is better to buy a double cuff shirt and pay H&K's £7 charge to convert it to a button cuff.


Actually, for me, H&K button cuff shirts have the easiest pockets to remove, and I have not noticed any holes afterwards. I've done this with approximately 18 shirts over the last 3-4 years. The fusing that they put on the back of the pockets seems to be what makes it easy to remove the pockets, as the stitching does not seem to sink into the shirt's fabric as much as with others until the shirt is washed.


----------

